# General > Pets Corner >  some heart healing love for Hellraizer

## unicorn

Hellraizer needs some pet owner love, she tragically lost her little dog today in an accident and is understandably very down as is her hubby.
Sending all my love and Morgan runs free at the rainbow bridge now.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoo

*Rainbow Bridge*

_Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends, so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone very special to them who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to break away from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together._*Author - Anon
*

----------


## goldenguernsey

So sorry to hear of you loss, I too know how it feels, my thoughts are with you.

----------


## hell raizer

thanks unicorn and goldenguernsey for thinking of us, i'm broken hearted about losing my yorkie the house is so quiet without him  ::

----------


## binbob

> thanks unicorn and goldenguernsey for thinking of us, i'm broken hearted about losing my yorkie the house is so quiet without him


 
so sorry to hear this very sad news.i really feel for u.he will now be running free at the rainbow bridge ....god bless.

----------


## teenybash

What words can convey or take away the sorrow in your heart..............may you  heal with the gentleness of time and your memories of sweet Morgan bring comfort to your aching soul.

Someday, at a time yet unknown, Morgan will send you another to love and cherish the way you did him. 
You will stay in his heart forever and he in yours...........Warm hugs to you and Blessings to see you through your sadness.

----------


## cuddlepop

Its heart renching when you lose your beloved pet. :: 

Thoughts and prayers for you.

I still feel my shadow is missing,first christmas ......

----------


## arana negra

So sorry to read about your loss of a much loved pet.

----------


## hell raizer

thanks for all your kind works they are much appreciated

----------


## Foxy

So sorry to hear of your sad loss Hell raizer, my thoughts are with you.

----------


## Liz

Oh Hellraizer I am so very, very sorry for the loss of wee Morgan.My heart and prayers go out to you at this sad time.

Take care xxx

----------


## carasmam

So sorry hell raizer  ::   Sending you hugs at such a sad time xx  {{   }}

----------


## hell raizer

thanks everyone for your kind words, my worry is my older dog 12yrs she's missing her pal awful - it's a case of what to do. i don't want to get another dog - BUT do i try and get another dog from pet rescue for her sake and ours. please someone give me some advice

----------


## Aaldtimer

Hell raizer, only you know the answer to that. If you do get a companion dog for your older one, what happens when your older dog goes?
It's like a continuous merry-go round.
Only you can decide if that is worthtaking on.
Sorry for your loss, and best wishes for your older doggie to cope with the loss of her pal. ::

----------


## hell raizer

> Hell raizer, only you know the answer to that. If you do get a companion dog for your older one, what happens when your older dog goes?
> It's like a continuous merry-go round.
> Only you can decide if that is worthtaking on.
> Sorry for your loss, and best wishes for your older doggie to cope with the loss of her pal.


 i'm 62 yrs now, and i know i couldn't handle training a puppy - but the house is dead without him.

----------


## cuddlepop

> i'm 62 yrs now, and i know i couldn't handle training a puppy - but the house is dead without him.


Its very early days to even think about getting another dog but for the sake of your older dog maybe consider it.
When we lost Connie in June or other wee dog became very clingy,almost resulting back to puppy mode and she's 5.
It took a few months and the opportunity presented itself on this forum to give Corrie a new home,that was in September.

I'm not saying it was easy but at 6months we were half way there in the training programe.He's still a nutter but thats just the Beardie in him :: 

They are the best of budies now,he was officially ignored for 2 weeks,dont know what that was about. :: 

Please just dont dismiss another dog yet,it doesnt have to be a puppy.

----------


## teenybash

> thanks everyone for your kind words, my worry is my older dog 12yrs she's missing her pal awful - it's a case of what to do. i don't want to get another dog - BUT do i try and get another dog from pet rescue for her sake and ours. please someone give me some advice


Hellraizer here's my penny worth.......I believe when we lose a much loved and cherished pet, they have simply 'moved over' to leave a space for another soul... in need.
I have been in your position with a pining dog and a devastated me and though difficult  have always reached into the pool of unwanted, unloved doggies and took one home.  If you do decide to adopt another it won''t prevent or even help with your grieving the passing of Morgan but, it will see you opening your heart and letting the love you have flow to a much need being.

An old saying 'Love is nothing till we give it away....we end up having more.' and that is what you need and lots of it. There is a waggy tail waiting for for you...................

----------


## Liz

> thanks everyone for your kind words, my worry is my older dog 12yrs she's missing her pal awful - it's a case of what to do. i don't want to get another dog - BUT do i try and get another dog from pet rescue for her sake and ours. please someone give me some advice


There's no rush to make any decisions. In fact it is better to wait until you have grieved for Morgan.

Then, when you are ready, maybe you could get another doggy companion for your older dog. You could get an older dog rather than a puppy.

In the meantime I would recommend the homeopathic remedy called Ignatia for your dog who is pining. This can really help.

Take care xx

----------


## cuddlepop

> Hellraizer here's my penny worth.......I believe when we lose a much loved and cherished pet, they have simply 'moved over' to leave a space for another soul... in need.
> I have been in your position with a pining dog and a devastated me and though difficult have always reached into the pool of unwanted, unloved doggies and took one home. If you do decide to adopt another it won''t prevent or even help with your grieving the passing of Morgan but, it will see you opening your heart and letting the love you have flow to a much need being.
> 
> An old saying 'Love is nothing till we give it away....we end up having more.' and that is what you need and lots of it. There is a waggy tail waiting for for you...................


Teenybash what you've said has been my experience with losing my pal and "adopting" a new addition.
Life just would be so quiet without Scorrie,he's managed to bring some joy back into all our lifes. :Grin: 

Be gentle with yourself,everythings still so raw. :Frown:

----------


## hell raizer

thanks for all your advice, hubby and i have been talking about it the day and have decided to wait a while. like my daughter said something will turn up when we least expect it

----------


## unicorn

It will I promise you xxx And you know with me around not only will it be least expected but you wont even know until it is too late  ::

----------


## Liz

> thanks for all your advice, hubby and i have been talking about it the day and have decided to wait a while. like my daughter said something will turn up when we least expect it


Good idea and your daughter is right. As Teenybash says our departed pets always send another one along when the time is right.

----------


## hell raizer

aye like my cat  :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

Exactly, be thankful your cat has not had the vet bills my one has had  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

So sad about Morgan! I remember bein at dads when u just got him and tryin to pick him up over the fence to keep him! Brandy was too big for us to lift then! 

Chin up! But it is so very sad!  :Frown: 

Thought it was bad enuf loosing Sam and Cara when they left us! But what an amount o white hair they left behind them! Samoyeds dont go good with black trousers eh hellraizer!  ::

----------


## hell raizer

> So sad about Morgan! I remember bein at dads when u just got him and tryin to pick him up over the fence to keep him! Brandy was too big for us to lift then! 
> 
> Chin up! But it is so very sad! 
> 
> Thought it was bad enuf loosing Sam and Cara when they left us! But what an amount o white hair they left behind them! Samoyeds dont go good with black trousers eh hellraizer!


your right there shelley, but sam and cara were lovely dogs

----------


## purplelady

am so sorry to hear about your lose but have to say would give it a wee ehile before you get another for your own sake if nothing else hope you are ok and you what they say time is a great healer x

----------


## Fran

> thanks everyone for your kind words, my worry is my older dog 12yrs she's missing her pal awful - it's a case of what to do. i don't want to get another dog - BUT do i try and get another dog from pet rescue for her sake and ours. please someone give me some advice


 
You could always adopt an older dog, about the same age and they would be good companions for each other. i did notice an ad in Tesco about rehoming older dogs and there will be an event next month in the pets at home shop and there will also be an "oldie" dog there who has been adopted.
So sorry you have lost your beloved pet, I have been there and know the great emptiness and sadness you are feeling, but I'm sure your other dog is a great comfort to you, and he will need hugs and comfort too. good luck xx

----------


## hell raizer

thanks fran, daughter has been looking for a wee dog for us in the rescue dogs forum, but nothing has turned up so far. thanks to everyone for their kind works it has made a big difference knowing there are people who care

----------


## teenybash

Here is a wee story Hell raizer.........Many years ago I had the joy of having a huge dog who was my protector and my friend, The Bear..............a mighty beast with a neck too big for over the counter collars.  Like all of our beloved pets, his time came and he died.....................I hung his huge hand made collar on the wall and knew that somewhere at sometime there would be another neck it would, if not exactly but nearly.
Weeks passed and I grieved hard till one day something told me there was a dog that needed the collar....now!
I lifted the phone and asked the rescue agencies do you have a large dog with a thick heavy neck....I think they must have thought me barmy at asking such a strange question............but, one of the calls came up trumps and a voice told me the sad tale of a labrador who was due to be put to sleep in less than an hour as no one wanted him.....he was too big.
It was a longish drive but, I got there with 5 minutes to spare before the vet was due to give the lethal injection.
The huge collar was slipped round his neck and though not a perfect fit, it was pretty close and we went home.
The Bear, I am sure guided me to the lovely fella who had come so close in joining him simply because he grew too big.
Morgan will guide you too in finding that special soul that needs you so much.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Here is a wee story Hell raizer.........Many years ago I had the joy of having a huge dog who was my protector and my friend, The Bear..............a mighty beast with a neck too big for over the counter collars. Like all of our beloved pets, his time came and he died.....................I hung his huge hand made collar on the wall and knew that somewhere at sometime there would be another neck it would, if not exactly but nearly.
> Weeks passed and I grieved hard till one day something told me there was a dog that needed the collar....now!
> I lifted the phone and asked the rescue agencies do you have a large dog with a thick heavy neck....I think they must have thought me barmy at asking such a strange question............but, one of the calls came up trumps and a voice told me the sad tale of a labrador who was due to be put to sleep in less than an hour as no one wanted him.....he was too big.
> It was a longish drive but, I got there with 5 minutes to spare before the vet was due to give the lethal injection.
> The huge collar was slipped round his neck and though not a perfect fit, it was pretty close and we went home.
> The Bear, I am sure guided me to the lovely fella who had come so close in joining him simply because he grew too big.
> Morgan will guide you too in finding that special soul that needs you so much.


 
fate thats what that was teenybash.
Beautiful story. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

What a wonderfully uplifting story Teenybash. 

Many thanks for sharing this with us. xxx

----------


## hell raizer

thanks teenybash for your lovely story, i'm hoping that will happen to me maybe not right now but in the future. i'm sure there is a special wee dog out there waiting for us to give him a home

----------


## Margaret M.

Aw, Hellraizer, I'm so sorry for your loss.  It leaves a gaping hole and an ache in one's heart that's for sure.

Teenybash, it is a wonderful feeling to save a doggie from a certain death.  Don't we wish we could save them all?  Rescue is the only way to go.

----------

